# Pub stopover near Shrewsbury



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good pub stopover in the Shrewsbury area?
Thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I suppose you could pay Kevin thirty quid and see if there's one listed on his Website....search on "Motorhome stopovers" (sorry-couldn't resist that :wink: )

More seriously how about:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5232


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Old Swan near Montford Bridge just off the A5

http://www.theoldswan.com/


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The Old Swan near Montford Bridge just off the A5


It's the same one! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shrewsbury*

Hi

Can't help with pub stopover, but there is a campsite called Oxon, or something similar, and is located next to the park and ride site.

Russell


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, now booked. I thought I would break up the journey to Holyhead on Friday.
Off to Ireland for 2 weeks and can't wait to get going!


----------

